# Bonding for service dog



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all, I've searched around and haven't been able to find an answer that I feel fits my situation closely enough. I'm in a power wheelchair, limited arm mobility and obviously no leg mobility. I just got a one year old GSD to be my service dog. The SD training will start after she is adequately bonded to me. My question is how do I get that bond with me to take precedence over my wife or other dog? Things are still new for her, she definitely listens to me and gets really excited to see me, but if my wife gets up or leaves Violet follows and whines, leaving me behind. I understand that everything will take time but how can I ensure that she bonds with me? My wife lets her out in the morning and helps me by filling her food bowl up, but I feed her by holding the bowl, I walk her, and I try to shower her with love while my wife is trying to ignore her to insure the bond. Am I making an issue out of a non issue? Is there anything else I can do to strengthen and imprint the bond? Thanks in advance for the help!

Caveat: my trainer has me holding off on any training until the bond has taken and she is following me everywhere.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

your trainer would actually be the best source for this information since she has a better understanding of your limitations as well as what sort of activities may interfere with future training.

some ideas that come to mind are hand feeding, grooming, fetch, t-touch/massages, recall games with high value food rewards, tethering her to you, hide and seek.

and a question, you mentioned that she'll follow your wife when she leaves the room.... does she do the same for you?

all of that said, a lot of the bonding process just happens naturally over time. try not to set the expectations too high right now... the bond will certainly strengthen as training starts too. what your trainer may just be looking for is some sort of affiliation and desire to work/please you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sure would like to know the lines , , the previous work done with her, as in did she come straight out of the breeding program , was she bred specifically for therapy (means a lot), did she transition into a foster home, did she have to meet benchmarks in a selection process, and , almost done, how was she chosen for YOU !

you might be interested in these assistance dogs - not suggesting the breed , but some good information on the qualities and experiences that make for a good assistance dog
http://www.rutlandmanor.com/choosing-breeding-stock.html


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

Fodder said:


> your trainer would actually be the best source for this information since she has a better understanding of your limitations as well as what sort of activities may interfere with future training.
> 
> some ideas that come to mind are hand feeding, grooming, fetch, t-touch/massages, recall games with high value food rewards, tethering her to you, hide and seek.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! She does follow me around. I think I may be expecting too much too fast. When people say hand feeding, do they mean holding FOOD in your hand or holding the BOWL in your hand? I have no problem doing either. 

I will talk to my trainer, I've been asking him a ton I just wanted some other opinions as well. I don't know why I didn't think of the trainer looking for a connection or desire to work. That makes sense.


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

carmspack said:


> sure would like to know the lines , , the previous work done with her, as in did she come straight out of the breeding program , was she bred specifically for therapy (means a lot), did she transition into a foster home, did she have to meet benchmarks in a selection process, and , almost done, how was she chosen for YOU !
> 
> you might be interested in these assistance dogs - not suggesting the breed , but some good information on the qualities and experiences that make for a good assistance dog
> http://www.rutlandmanor.com/choosing-breeding-stock.html


Thanks for getting back to me. As far as lines, I haven't personally seen the papers, the trainer is going to help me with all of it next week when he comes down. I was told that the lines were impressive and know that the dogs are bred for specific purposes. They breed working dogs and service dogs and select the dog for the task based on temperament. I was selected by the dog not the dog selected for me. In a designated area, I was asked to stay fairly still and have no interaction with the dog unless he/she came to me in which case I was asked to praise/pet. After 8 dogs the one that I perceived as the calmest and most affectionate was the one the trainer said had picked me. As far as previous work done, there has been very little so that she and I are trained together from what I gather. And as for foster home, no she came directly from the breeder/trainer.


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

carmspack said:


> sure would like to know the lines , ,


Forgot to put in there that what I know about the lines is that she is German not American


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Fnberzerker said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. As far as lines, I haven't personally seen the papers, the trainer is going to help me with all of it next week when he comes down. I was told that the lines were impressive and know that the dogs are bred for specific purposes. They breed working dogs and service dogs and select the dog for the task based on temperament. I was selected by the dog not the dog selected for me. In a designated area, I was asked to stay fairly still and have no interaction with the dog unless he/she came to me in which case I was asked to praise/pet. After 8 dogs the one that I perceived as the calmest and most affectionate was the one the trainer said had picked me. As far as previous work done, there has been very little so that she and I are trained together from what I gather. And as for foster home, no she came directly from the breeder/trainer.


Is that a normal selection process for service dogs?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ speaking broadly, no


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Feed her yourself and spend all your free times it's her. That is the best way to get a dog to bond. She can bond with you and stil enjoy other family members.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What organization are you working with?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Fodder said:


> ^ speaking broadly, no


This seems wrong to me. Not at all how I thought service dogs were trained, selected and matched to the people in need. The bonding comes from learning to work, train and care for your dog. I believed SD dogs go through a rigid training/selection process with reputable SD organizations long before being placed in permanent homes. 

I could be wrong but it seems this is being done backwards.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ when acquiring a dog thru a SD organization, you are correct Saphire. dogs obtained and trained independently - well, the possibilities are endless and I would need to hear this particular trainers philosophy behind that type of selection process. the 8 dogs were likely preselected and at a year old I also imagine quite a bit of foundation work has been put on the dog too....as I understand the breeder and trainer are one in the same?

I think we should give the OP a break and not judge on such limited and possibly misunderstood information.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Not judging, more concerned as a SD is an outlet to the world for many. I would like all to be successful.


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the concern and responses. To be honest, I'd rather not say the organization name. I'd like to give them a chance to show how well their process does or doesn't work. I do agree that it seems backwards, though I've never had a SD before. Another possibility is that it has just worked out for me this way. My wife contacted the organization in efforts to surprise me, and things have just been falling into place. So I may not fit into normal molds that are followed. I will say that it's been an experience and I will keep the forum posted and either give a recommendation, poor review or a simple 'meh' as things progress, but I would like to not tarnish a name by misinforming in case I've misunderstood something. Could someone explain a 'normal' process? 

Thanks also for those helping me to bond with my sweet new girl!


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

And yes, breeder and trainer are the same person, though there are other trainers at the organization also, but the breeder is the 'master trainer' if you will. Is there any way to check shutzhund titles? That would be the only way to confirm what he's been saying, he claims a dog in his bloodline had a gold medal in high achievement in Sch III. (I assume that's shutzhund?)

As far as previous training, she may have foundation work, I only know that he asked me to not do anything until he comes to do the training. She was in a 'preselected' group for me. They had a few others that he said would not make a good option for my needs.

Not trying to be difficult in any way and will answer most anything asked, but I really do think people deserve a chance until they show me otherwise. Either way, I have a gorgeous happy girl who will have a happy home no matter what happens.

Will keep you all posted. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We shouldn't judge an organization here. I'm not comfortable questioning it or the OP's choice. He asked a question and we should focus on the answer.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have seen SD organizations use this process. What I have previously seen is that all of the dogs would have been pre screened for suitability for service work and maybe have already been doing public access training. Then they try to see who each dog wants to bond with out of a group. So, not unheard of.

I support the OP's decision not to share the organization name. I also encourage the OP to get REALLY educated about SD training if this is a for profit operation. I know there are some for profit operations really scamming people with sub par dogs. If this is a nonprofit with a reputation, I am much less skeptical.

I have used a SD for 8 years and have trained a few for other people, too. If OP has any 1uestions about red flags or how to be sure if this is reputable or not, feel free to PM me.

As for bonding, recommend trying to meet as many of the dog's needs as you can, personally. Walking, feeding, taking out, playing with. Your wife could be deliberately a little more aloof toward the dog to help it focus on you.

Do you know how to use a clicker with food treats? Click and treat when the dog checks in with you, makes eye contact with you, ect. And be patient. GSDs don't make the transition from program to future handler as easily as other breeds do.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

PS assuming this dog eats kibble, you can click and treat and feed her a lot of her ration this way.

You could also practice recalls inside your home for higher value treats or toys. Try putting the other dog away so you can have one on one time with your dog. 

Karen Pryor "Don't Shoot the Dog" is a good book to get you started with clicker training.


----------



## Fnberzerker (Feb 15, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I have seen SD organizations use this process. What I have previously seen is that all of the dogs would have been pre screened for suitability for service work and maybe have already been doing public access training. Then they try to see who each dog wants to bond with out of a group. So, not unheard of.
> 
> I support the OP's decision not to share the organization name. I also encourage the OP to get REALLY educated about SD training if this is a for profit operation. I know there are some for profit operations really scamming people with sub par dogs. If this is a nonprofit with a reputation, I am much less skeptical.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response. It is a nonprofit with a good reputation so far as I've been able to find. The breeder part is separate from the nonprofit but supplies the org, if that makes sense, and also has a for profit side. Will pm you also. Thanks.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Best of luck to you.


----------

